# So long and thanks for all the fish.



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I held on for a while, hoping things would improve. But its clear this site is on the way out.

Members just wanting to push agendas, members just looking to troll (not from a fishing perspective). It's also clear vertiscope or who ever they are have no interest in the site. Eg no moderation and no new approved members since oct 6th.

I think there's a few people from both sides that should take a good long look in the mirror, and I'll leave it at that.

Safe fishing karl


----------

